# For all you Beethoven fans...



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

There is a Beethoven only radio station!

http://streamdb2web.securenetsystems.net/v5/BEETIR

Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, but wake me up when you find an all Persichetti station.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rocco said:


> There is a Beethoven only radio station!


That is a tragedy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Thanks, but wake me up when you find an all Persichetti station.


I forecast a long and restful sleep.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I forecast a long and restful sleep.


That's what I meant. Do not disturb!!!

I give that all Beethoven station 'til Sunday night to declare bankruptcy.

Then we, The Persichetti Amores will swoop in and take over.
We are only 3 but we pack 44 magnums.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you have iTunes, look under "Radio" and then "Classical". There are several all-Beethoven streaming stations.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I know. Instead of that I go to the BSO concert page from Boston. I'd rather listen to live on tape broadcasts. So many to choose from too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic! 24/7 Beethoven! I will be sure to stream it as much as I can, and only take occasional breaks for Handel's Messiah.


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

PetrB said:


> That is a tragedy.


Why is that?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rocco said:


> Why is that?


Live long enough, even 'mixing it up' and that composer whose works so excited you no longer excite -- too great a familiarity over time.

Overexposure to any and all of just one composer's works has the sad effect of also dulling the listener to it; an all Beethoven channel would only hasten that dulling.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Overexposure to any and all of just one composer's works has the sad effect of also dulling the listener to it; an all Beethoven channel would only hasten that dulling.


I have been listening to Beethoven -- a lot -- over the past 50 years. Still working on that "dulling" part. :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I have been listening to Beethoven -- a lot -- over the past 50 years. Still working on that "dulling" part. :lol:


You haven't reached that over-familiar (i.e. time + amount) part of it, then. Good on you, and continue to enjoy!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> You haven't reached that over-familiar (i.e. time + amount) part of it, then. Good on you, and continue to enjoy!


Thank you PetrB. Now let me grab that record of the Leonore #3, slap it on the spindle and give it a spin. It's been two days!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I have been listening to Beethoven -- a lot -- over the past 50 years. Still working on that "dulling" part. :lol:


That might just be because you listen to other music as well!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Live long enough, even 'mixing it up' and that composer whose works so excited you no longer excite -- too great a familiarity over time.
> 
> Overexposure to any and all of just one composer's works has the sad effect of also dulling the listener to it; an all Beethoven channel would only hasten that dulling.


Maybe. Yet I've spent the last four years familiarising myself with just the symphonies. I've only just started on the piano sonatas and the string quartets. If the station were to cover his entire output, it might take some considerable time to get to the stage of overexposure.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Thank you PetrB. Now let me grab that record of the Leonore #3, slap it on the spindle and give it a spin. It's been two days!


Just make sure it's the Toscanini from his 1939 Beethoven cycle.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Overexposure to any and all of just one composer's works has the sad effect of also dulling the listener to it; an all Beethoven channel would only hasten that dulling.


That's like saying you can't drink in moderation because there are so many places to buy alcohol.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Live long enough, even 'mixing it up' and that composer whose works so excited you no longer excite -- too great a familiarity over time.
> 
> Overexposure to any and all of just one composer's works has the sad effect of also dulling the listener to it; an all Beethoven channel would only hasten that dulling.


I agree with that. I have much of Beethoven on hold at the moment. I'm talking mega-playing of Beethoven here. Needs a long, well-deserved rest.


----------

